# Slapping: 찰싹 때리다라고와 치다라고



## slowlikemolasses

What is the difference between the following two sentences?

뺨을 찰싹 때리다

뺨을 치다


----------



## Rance

치다 = hit (well it can still hurt)
때리다 = hit painfully(usually with intention to hurt)
찰싹 = slapping sound

The degree of action is bigger in 뺨을 찰싹 때리다(you'd expect larger slapping sound than latter sentence.)


----------



## kenjoluma

치다 may indicate the lack of intention, such as 'bump into ...', or hit lightly (to pat), while 때리다 implies the subject has a full intention to hit and hurt someone or something.


----------



## slowlikemolasses

Thanks. Thanks.


----------

